# 5.1 surround sound music, NOT on youtube...



## funboy6942 (Jan 20, 2020)

I will add more, or you can to, please link to free true 5.1 or 7.1 music, or effects, lets have some fun  Im currently listening to it with my Razer Tiamat 7.1 v2 with true 7.1 speakers in them, not software enhanced, and it sounds fantabulus :O

So far I got this one enjoying 5.1 music I located on Spotify:









						5.1+ Surround Sound Audio Test
					

5.1+ Surround Sound Audio Test · Playlist · 837 songs · 7.7K likes




					open.spotify.com
				




Found this one, but you have to have some bad ass internet to make it work, Im on 250mbs and it stutters at times, having me reload the page which makes it work sometimes without stuttering, but man, does it sound good, when it works 






						Streaming - Surround Music One
					

of high resolution surround music Here are all the tracks that the artists on surroundmusic.one have approved for free streaming in lossless and mostly high resolution Markus Reuter http://www.hirez.one/streaming/MarkusReuter/MarcusReuter-Todmorden513-5.1%20mix-I.flac Todmorden 513 – part I...




					surroundmusic.one
				




You can get this in 5.0, sounds totally different then the linked youtube version, when you get the actual file, and sounds great. You can pay what ever you want, even nothing if you want to, to get the file in true 5.0 sound....
If your'e into meditation this is the one to try out









						Sung-Kyu 'Motion I' - 5.0 Surround Sound Version
					

96kHz / 24 bit 5.0 Surround Sound FLAC file of 'Motion I'.It was played on an original PANArt Hang (made in Bern, Switzerland) and recorded with microphones by Neumann and SE Electronics.Have fun and surround yourself with music!




					gumroad.com
				




Some good meditation stuff here you can download for free in Multi WMA or AC3. I tried the WMA files and there seems to be a lack of bass when played on my Razer set.



			Free surround music download - 5.1 Dolby Digital
		


If your looking for trailers and such to test your'e system out with, this is the link for you! DTS, DD, DD HD, Atmos, DTDHD you name it, its all there for the taking 









						Dolby Trailers - The Digital Theater
					

This Dolby Trailers page lists all the Dolby trailers we have at thedigitaltheater.com. To playback the MKV files in Dolby TrueHD you will need a media player such as Media Player Classic Home Cinema (MPC-HC) or a Media Server such as Plex that can output the Lossless stream via HDMI to an AV...




					thedigitaltheater.com


----------



## funboy6942 (Oct 26, 2020)

NP at all


----------

